#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜漫畫（神明滿街跑）

## 阿翔

注：
以下圖片都出自同一部漫畫
因為有太多可愛的動物出場了忍不住貼了一大堆（？）

很可愛的白虎啊超喜歡他的！！>w<



路過的白龍，超帥。


過場用的魚（不）


好可愛的狐！！（吐血）


另外也有些不知明的小獸，大概是熊和蜥蜴吧？


好像是傳說中的羽蛇神？！


過場用小獸，大概是石獅子之類的？


第一集後記中的小蛇，話說作者肯定這可愛的小傢伙是八歧大蛇嘛？XDD


（系統：白虎三兄弟使出水汪汪大眼神功）
（系統：阿翔失去9999點生命值）
（系統：阿翔噴鼻血身亡，失去戰鬥能力）
（系統：白虎三兄弟獲勝）


埃及風的貓貓耶~~



嗯喔喔喔小老鼠也很可愛啊！！


屋頂上有兩隻大狐，可能是稻荷神吧？


對不起這一版我實在cut不了太多……
哦不，恐怕我要先去止一下鼻血了……（攤）


這小鳥經常停在惡魔肩上喔。


我的天啊我貼到像是分享而不是讓大家猜了
不過這本真的是本大寶書，推薦各位之後慢慢去看喔，
就算不看內容，裡面的動物設計也是不錯的參考owo

----------


## 虎源太

啊啊啊啊~~~~~(萌殺確定)

上一次讓我這樣理智斷線根本是手塚漫畫展看到雷歐的事了啊~~~

光看第一張......>www<

全系列的貓科都好讚啊~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~(斷線......

不過  猜不出來就是猜不出來  純粹表達感歎(炸

----------


## fwiflof

黑靈...幻事帖？？？(奇怪是這名字嗎= =
好眼熟好眼熟啊啊啊啊啊啊！！可是我一定沒看過！但是那隻白虎@@
超可愛(掩
白龍有拉帝歐斯&拉蒂亞斯的FU耶XDD
超可愛謝謝分享>///W///<

----------


## 阿翔

兩位理智斷線了啦XDD
虎虎實在太可愛了不管大的還是小的，我也超喜歡說~
不過，阿五猜錯了喔，並不是黑靈幻事帖<<事實上我也沒聽過這個
大家繼續加油吧:3（？）

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

呀~(高16度的尖叫聲
我被小老虎電到了!!

好想咬他一口<然後抱著他在草地上滾來滾去

----------


## mitot4111

阿~~小老虎好可愛阿>////<(噴鼻血...
好像有看過但又想不起來............
翔大就解答一下嗎..........(跪

----------


## 紅峽青燦

超愛過場的魚!!
不過埃及貓下身好像偏肥

我猜是
那部什麼貓學園之類的吧?

----------


## 阿翔

To.孤狼：
孤狼也被小虎打倒了XDD

To.mitot4111：
對不起我是暫時不會說出答案的，
因為我要讓大家都猜不到然後超苦惱~（邪笑）（你去死）

To.青燦：
居然喜歡的是過場的魚XD（噴）
不過絕對不是貓天喔，貓天中登場的大部份都是貓，
沒有像這本的這麼多動物吧~
不過這樣一說，畫風還真的蠻像的沒錯=w=

----------


## 小劍

話說仔細的去想了一下，
總覺得好像有一點印象，
但是又想不太起來！

----------


## 阿翔

因為太久沒有獸答的出來，所以還是公開答案好了~

正確答案是：神明滿街跑
http://dm.99manga.com/comic/9491/

大力推薦的一部喔，就算不看故事也去看看獸啦XD

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

撲資...<噴口水
哈哈哈...第一話開頭神明就被人類書包打趴
我笑到把飲料噴到螢幕上了(擦擦
小虎跟變大後都可很愛呢~
還有埃及神(?，也很可愛(捂臉
是東立出版的，那應該有出單行本吧
有空來去找找...實在太可愛又太好笑了!

我在神明滿街跑的出處網站找到了個有獸人的漫...
雖然不是很喜歡這種話風，不過還是看完了XD
還挺不錯的....我把網址發在下面
http://99mh.com/manhua/6157/52599.htm?v=1*s=8 
P.S不知道位啥鏈結會少...所以請複製上面整段(由http~*s= :Cool: 
都要複製到在貼到網址那欄 就能省去很多麻煩直接看了~

----------


## 血腥之狼

太可怕了!!!  :Embarassed:  
水汪汪的大眼神功真是強!!!  :Embarassed:

----------

